# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  guide  taking local taxis with visitors

## sally2012

there is a tour guide in ocho rios -runaway bay area that is smart enough to guide people taking local taxis with them, she  makes people pay for her fares as well as for their own, and carry them as far as port maria, but she is specialised in rural areas too and a lot of original places where the regular tours are not going, she is proposing a lot of cultural visits around the area,and she is not expensive, since no driving is involved..i have been to coyaba with her,port maria, reggae beach, and above st anns bay in the hills in all the villages..her name is misspi and her email is:tiffanybeausoleil@rocketmail.com, her number is 313 7539... she is not looking too much at the clock neither and will customise the tour regarding to what you are interested in..

----------

